# Dung batteries



## Odell (Jan 24, 2009)

anybody heard of this?

I saw it on National geographic once where a tribe somewhere used cow crap and make batteries to charge a radio

Would be a good science project


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

they're doing research on this with Pig Manure batteries at a few universities & the show Invention Nation had an episode with some of the researchers


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

This idea stinks.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> This idea stinks.


droll, Canadian, very droll... 

The idea is simple enough, there is a permeable membrane between the section of the fluid that has certain specialized bacteria & the section that does not; the metabolic processes of the bacteria produce ions that in turn *are* an electrochemical potential differential causing a micro-voltage, hence... a battery.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

They sell a kit at Hobby Lobby where you can power a clock with soil.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

The Proffesor should have thought of this. The Skipper is a big dude.











j.k.

I could see burning it for some kind of steam powered generator, but I doubt the return on the olfactory investment would be worth the trouble for dung batteries. Maybe I'm wrong. I'm amazed at the ingenuity of people sometimes.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting. Never heard of that before, but definitely something to look into. Cow manure is abundant around here!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

You can listen to music on your i pood.


----------

